# My Pretty Cowgirl



## Smokey (Nov 12, 2009)

Griz and I went for a trail ride the other day.  Here are a couple of shots that I took of my most favorite Cowgirl on her horse Boss! A beautiful lady on a good looking horse on a pretty day....Thank you Lord....just doesn't get any better.


I took these while sitting on Koda......Koda is not the best tripod by any means.


----------



## Mel (Nov 12, 2009)

Aww, what great pics! It was definitely nice weather for a ride.

I need to come back up there and visit with ya'll one day and bring Mike and his little girl.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Smokey (Nov 12, 2009)

Mel said:


> Aww, what great pics! It was definitely nice weather for a ride.
> 
> I need to come back up there and visit with ya'll one day and bring Mike and his little girl.



You're welcome to come out any time.
I tell Mike every shift to bring out that young lady!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 12, 2009)

i love the desat smokey !!! nice touch !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 12, 2009)

Great pics Smokey! That third one is smokin!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 12, 2009)

What a great day for a fall ride and you made the most of it!  Nice shots Smokey!


----------



## leo (Nov 13, 2009)

mighty pretty lady


----------



## Smokey (Nov 13, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Great pics Smokey! That third one is smokin!![/QUOTE]
> 
> You aint kiddin'....she is Smokin'


----------



## Crickett (Nov 13, 2009)

Smokey said:


> DRB1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics Smokey! That third one is smokin!![/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Smokey (Nov 15, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Smokey said:
> 
> 
> > Awww....Smokey you are so sweet. Y'all are so happy together. I pray that me & my hubby continue to have a great marriage that lasts as long as y'alls have.
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 15, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Crickett said:
> 
> 
> > We'll hit the 25 year mark in December.  Best 25 years of my life!
> ...


----------



## Hoss (Nov 15, 2009)

Smokey, with a model like that, you can't get a bad photo.  Great shots of your ridin' through life partner.  

Hoss


----------

